# First ivf appoinment I'm so scared and nervous , please help.



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi,
This is my first time on a forum like this , very nervous as you can tell . I have been trying to get pregnant almost 2 years now. Both myself and Dh have completed all our investigations and have been regarded as unexplained fertility. I have my first ivf consultation appoinment next week, I'm so nervous and excited . I really hope it works first go for me and Dh. The heart ache is so hard , and then my sister is pregnant without even trying and Dh brothers are also expecting new baby arrivals , please advise me in any way possible . Success stories , tips , anything . Also I am going private so does anyone know how long j should expect before I start my ivf treatment ?  Baby dust to you all .


----------



## Ellers (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi hunny, 
I know your feelings. Was in the same boat not that long ago. Appointment did not go to plan at all though.
Sending all the luck in the world to you.


----------



## Anne22 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi lletsgobaby

Beginning your cycle is an exciting but nervous time and I'm sure that everyone going through ivf for the first time feels the same. I know I did. 
The main advice I would give you is just to take each day at a time. Just focus on each appointment as it comes up and try not to look too far ahead. You will be surprised how quickly your journey passes if you do this. 
My other piece of advice is to try to stay off google. I have lost track of the amount of time I have spend googling different signs and symptoms during my two week wait only to realise that everyone is different so nothing I found really mattered but just made me worry. If you need any advice or have any questions, this site is brilliant and all the ladies on here support and help each other and most importantly understand what you are going through! 
Final piece of advice is try to relax. Try not to worry and just take care of yourself during this time. Make sure you get plenty of rest and drink lots of water! 
In regards to when you will begin I think it depends on your clinic. I was able to begin pretty much straight away. I just had to wait for my next period to begin. 
I know this probably sounds silly but try to enjoy your cycle. Remember each step hopefully brings us closer to that BFP we all crave. Lots of luck on your journey hunny and I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you both for your replies. It feels good to have soemone to talk to going through this , as I feel close friends and family done understand as much as they try to . AF arrived 6 das late this month , DH and I got out hopes up thinking we had done it this month , sadly no  sister and friends due heir baby's in weeks , it's only going to get harder from here  bug in trying to remain positive that next week will be the start of something and amazing and that we will have 1ivf treatment and boom , hopefully positive pregnancy test, and sticky baby. Now that I have my period will I have to wait until I get my next before I can start any treatment ? Let's do this ladies , wel all get their soon. 2014 is our year . Plenty of prayers and baby dust for us all.    💜💙🙏


----------



## Anne22 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi let'sgobaby,

I know how difficult it is. I'm the last one out of our group if friends to have a baby - the final two get pregnant last year by accident :-( as hard as it is you have to believe that it will happen for us and it will be our turn soon. 

Obviously I'm not sure how your clinic works but I had to wait for next cycle as they did a scan on day 6 and then I began injections on day 21. 

When is your appointment? Will be thinking of you


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeh that's the attitude we have to force, even though it is such a struggle, but trying to stay optimistic ,  it will be us next    my appointment is next week, keeping an open mind . Dh is ever so good , and optimistic , makes such a difference having support he tries to be strong for the both of us . If you don't mind me asking , are you currently receiving treatment anne22?  Baby dust and hope


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi,

This is my first time posting too. I have just started the IVF process in a private clinic. I had my first planning meeting today to be shown how to use the injections. I'm so nervous now. Will probably be starting treatment in about 3 weeks. Scary!


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi chestnut5,

Welcome  I also am going private so it will be good to have someone go through the same kind of treatment around the same time . How did you first appointment today , has it eased your nerves  fingers crossed 1 treatment and sticky baby  baby dust to you . do you mind me asking , have you had all your investigations done previously as I want to know if this will speed up the process . I really am so nervous yet so excited.  What is the next step for you , do you have to await arrival of af and then your journey begins ? Thoughts and prayers for u all


----------



## Anne22 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Let'sgobaby- yes I'm currently cycling. Had my first cycle last year which resulted in a Bfp but then sadly ended in an early miscarriage. I am now on cycle 2 and have complete down reg stage and have just started stims. Hoping for egg collection week after next. 

Good luck to both of you  exciting times!!


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi letsgobaby,

I know. It's great to find someone going through the same thing at the same time. I was diagnosed with pcos a year ago after struggling to conceive. Was on clomid for a good while but no success. In terms of my time scale so far at private clinic- We went in for blood tests and SA first, two weeks later we had first consultation with dr to get results and talk about treatment options and then 1 week later a planning meeting with nurse to talk through treatment and injections etc (that was just yesterday). Basically I ring when my af arrives and start treatment then. I have just started provera to induce it so that should be 2-3 weeks time. Have u had blood tests at your clinic? When is ur first consultation? I felt really excited at first consultation but was a bit freaked out at planning meeting yesterday. Think it just hit me that it will all be a reality in the next few weeks!!


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Anne22,

Sorry I just noticed ur post. I'm so sorry for ur loss. That must have been devastating. Ur very brave to be starting again. That's very exciting that u could be at egg collection stage next week! It does all seem to move pretty fast once treatment started. Good luck. Will be thinking of u.


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Aww Anne22,so so sorry for your loss but your right to not give up , such a strong woman   fingers crossed that this will be it for you and sticky baby  I will pray for you and be thinking of you , hopefully within the next few weeks you will have your much deserved good news  keep us updated  and good luck with your egg collection , keep positive I have a good feeling about this time for you .

Chestnut5,

I was also diagnosed with pcos but it's weird as my fertility specialist told me it's not like the original pcos. It's more there are maybe more follicles  than their should be and that was my only symptom . To be honest I was more confused leaving the hospital that day as she was like don't be googling it because the pcos I have it different so still to this day I am confused lol . I had my blood tests takeoff at my last  fertility hospital but as my doctor was leaving to go to another hospital I followed her. So she took some blood test right before she left to try and speed up this process . My consultation with her for ivf is Friday coming , I'm getting so excited .  I realy do hope and believe that when the time is right for us all it will happen . I just have to keep reminding myself that especially as it seems to be wherever I go I see babies and pregnant won men . If WILL be us next .  
Your process seems really fast chestnut 5, fingers crossed it will be a good one and all you need. Thinking of you . Keep us updated with how you get on.

Baby dust and strength for us all💜


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

I suppose it is a large spectrum of severity with PCOS. I'm assuming it just means your ovaries are a bit polycystic but you're not really symptomatic. My ovaries are polycystic and I don't ovulate on my own often so I have long cycles. I don't have any other symptoms such as weight problems or excessive hair growth etc so my GP wouldn't take me seriously when I first told him I thought something was wrong. That's exciting about Friday. Hope all goes well and you find out more about the plans for your treatment. I know what you mean about pregnant women being everywhere. Some of my friends and family are on to their second child since we've been trying. Hard to not feel heartbroken about your own situation when you see it happening so easily for others. I'm trying to say positive too though


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeh that makes sense , maybe my ovaries are polycystic. Wow it's so weird we seem to be very similar as neither suffer other symptoms from pcos, fingers crossed this is it for  us  Had bit of a downer  weekend , just really got to be . But I was chatting to a friend who told me about 3 women who were told they could never have kids but are now each pregnant    A bit of hope and  inspiration definitely help   only a few days now  for mg appointment ,I'm excited and hope ii get to start as soon and as and to start the treatment . How are you getting  on ?? 

'Everything will happen when it's meant to happen , God is at work with his plan for  us' 

Come on baby , let 2014 be a good one


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello,
I too sound similar to he two of you! I have the polysistic ovaries but not th either symptoms, my cycles are a bit longer than normal they are about 33 days.
Have either of you had clomid?
I did for 7 months and still nothing.
Due to start ivf now! Had consultation and appt with the nurse about injections etc! 
Am now in the pill for a month to suppress everything. I just want to get started now really. 
When do you both start? X


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi perla,
Aw I'm sorry to hear the  clomid hasn't helped . But that's great news you have already been to your first appointment and well on your way to BFP 

I have my appointment on Friday , excited and nervous but going with an optimistic viewing of it. Determined not to break down but come at if fighting . Come on sticky baby  

My cycles range from 25-30 days , this month was 6 days late. Hopes of course got the better of me but sadly nope.  Hopefully we all get some amazing news that we all truly deserve   

Keep us updated with your progress


----------



## Madgecantab (Mar 1, 2014)

I am just starting my first cycle. I have been down regging for a week and starts stims in around another week. So far so good. I feel fine, and jabs are easy to do, although I gave myself a bruise today! 
Good luck and keep me posted.
X


----------



## janeybec (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello ladies, am so glad I found this thread   This is my first post and oh wow how refreshing to find that I am not alone.  We have been ttc for 4 years now, not entitled to NHS help so having to go private.  I have also been diagnosed with PCOS symptoms but not PCOS, used to have endometriosis but was lazered off.  Have our first appointment in Nottingham on Monday to take part in a clinical trial for a new kind of chromosome status testing ivf.  We are going down this route just because it reduces the cost of ivf.  Really don't know what to expect (I mean we may not even be accepted onto the trial) We are booked in for consultation, sperm test and scans....fingers crossed.  Good luck to all of you too


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Janeybec, 
It really helps being on here. So you have the cysts without all the other symptoms? That what I have too. Have you been on clomid etc? 
I just want to get started now, I know it will be tough and there is a chance it will not work but feels like lots of waiting. 
Hope it goes well for you x


----------



## janeybec (Mar 3, 2014)

Perla said:


> Hi Janeybec,
> It really helps being on here. So you have the cysts without all the other symptoms? That what I have too. Have you been on clomid etc?
> I just want to get started now, I know it will be tough and there is a chance it will not work but feels like lots of waiting.
> Hope it goes well for you x


Hiya, no chlomid for me... was told it wasn't worth it as I ovulate every month anyway. Im so scared at starting this journey as we are just a normal couple with normal wages. .. even one try at ivf is going to be tight, but I know that I'm not going to want to stop until I finally have that bubba in my arms. Desperately needing this site to keep me sane I think! X x


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi Perla,

Yes I was on clomid for 3 months then a break then another 8 months. It sucked! I had really bad symptoms on it. My cycles could be 45-85 days when not taking clomid. We seem to be in similar places timescale wise. I had my consultation with nurse about injections too. I'm now on Provera to induce period so hopefully will start treatment in about two weeks or so. I just want to get started too. It's awful how time drags when you're waiting for the next step!


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Letsgobaby - thinking of u today. Hope all goes well


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi girls , how are we all feeling ,good I hope 

Thanks chestnut5 , really appreciate that  How are you getting on 

And Welcome newbies, hope your journey is a good one  

I just got back from my appointment , I feel so thrown , on one hand I'm excited and the other I just want to go under my duvet and cry  doctor was so nice , done a scan and blood tests . Thankfully follicles look really good and many there . Was told due to my age and hopefully with good quality eggs they will only transfer 1 embryo , and there would be very little persuasion  I could do that would change their mind to use 2. But please God it only takes one egg.  I have to ring back in another 3 weeks when period arrives and then go in for scan and hopefuly start medication . So it looks like May for me  . Feel likes it's ages away  , I can't stop crying I don't know what's wrong with me  just feel so disheartened and down when I see my friends , my sisters  and  my sister in laws pregnant . It's all around me and I can't get away . 
Anyway rant over , nice sleep Should Do me some good , come on baby 2014 , come To mama   

Baby dust and prayers to u all


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi let's go baby,
Glad your appointment went well.
I have had a couple of appts so far and now in limbo waiting to hear from the drug company and for my schedule to arrive! They said I would hear by the end of last week and still nothing so feeling impatient! Have been on the pill almost a month to suppress the system.
I too will only have one egg put back in because of age, it's tempting to have more but they know what they are doing.
Where is it you're having your treatment?


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi,

Glad appointment went well Letsgobaby. I kind of felt the same way coming out of mine. Felt excited about getting started but at the same felt sad that it had reached this point. I've just stopped Provera and waiting for period to come and then I should be starting soon after that. No sign yet. I'm a bit worried that it won't come!

They are only transferring one embryo for me too. Because of age and also I am high risk for OHSS. It made me a bit sad when they told me as I had always imagined having twins - I was releasing two eggs on clomid each month. Looks like its the waiting game for us all then. Time drags!


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi chestnut,
Know how you feel I just want to get started, also we were talking today saying it is a shame that we can only have one put back in, just guess you feel like then there is more chance of it working. I am a bit worried about the ohss too. 
Hope it all goes well for you x


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks perla. You too. Keep me updated


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Will do. feeling impatient x


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Period came today so starting injections on Wednesday evening. Feeling so nervous but looking forward to things moving on. Eek!


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Chestnut, Thats good! One time to be excited about the dreaded period!!Please let me know how you get on with it all as I think you will be starting just before me x


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Haha. I know! Will do. Hopefully you'll hear about your schedule soon.


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Will do... just want to start now, hope it works for us both x


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Just gave myself my first injection tonight. Wasn't as bad as I thought. It's pretty easy to do and not sore at all. Can't believe that's me started now. Reality hasn't hit yet!


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi chestnut that's good! 
I am starting my injections mid April the drugs are being delivered on Tuesday x


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

That's great that you now have a date. I hate the not knowing! I'm going to be a complete stress-head during my tww


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi girls  glad everyone seems to be good  having a bit of a rough time , head is a mess . But still fingers crossed and positivite mind frame needs to b topped up  glad your 1st injection  went well Chestnut  I hope your on your way to a BFP and sticky baby 🙏 can I ask a question please , my appointment with ivf doctor was last week . When I left I was told to ring imitation day of my period  to order in my drugs ? So so I wait until my period arrives and then order them and then start my injections ? Or should I have them ordered before so that I can set around my period ?? Confused and sad  feels so long away and it's not  going to happen for a while


----------



## Sophielee (Jan 19, 2014)

If it works like my hospital. I called them on day 1 thing organised getting my prescription sent then the pharmacy called and arranged a date to drop them off then the hospital called and made a date for my drug appointment and I started from there x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi lets go, Sorry to hear that... think its all a rollercoaster. Cannot help yo with your question as I was put on the pill so am taking for 6 weeks ish and then starting mid April x


----------



## sian1988 (Mar 13, 2014)

hiya,
I have my 1st IVF consulatation on 9th april im really excitied but also very nervous... my nurse has never told me anything about injections tho ?! what happens at the first consultation?
x0x0


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi again Sian, your first appointment they normally show you round, go through the ivf process with you, check your bmi and go through all the forms you need to sign.
You then go back for a blood test to check your egg count and also you have an internal scan. 
Have you already had a hsg? 
The last appt you have before you find out your schedule you have an appointment with the nurse to go through your medication and how to do the injections.
X


----------



## sian1988 (Mar 13, 2014)

hiya, thank you for your reply, i wasnt told anything really what will happen at appoitments. How long after my first appoitment will i actuallu have the IVF about? 
x0x0


----------



## sian1988 (Mar 13, 2014)

and no i avnt started hsg i dont even no what that is??


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi girls  

How is everyone getting on? Any updates ? 

I just received my letter that my treatment will start in May , at first was thinking it was far away but hey is only a full month plus it means I can get myself on track . Both physically and mentally for it  

Hi Sian 1988, every hospital is different and it also depends on how you are funding treatment ? Are you going private , self funding or NHS?


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

That's good you've got a date letsgobaby. I quite liked having about 5 weeks or so between clomid and IVF just to enjoy not taking any drugs and chilling out for a while. I started my second injections (cetrotide) on Sunday. It is a lot harder to use than the other one but getting used to it. For some reason both of them really hurt tonight though. I had a scan on Monday and they are happy with my response so far. I've another one in the morning and some blood tests


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Chestnut! That's good you have responded well! 
Let's go... I felt like it was a long wait and kept contacting he clinic but now good as eating healthy, drinking lots of water etc and can plan time off work better.
Good luck with it all, I start in April. Slightly concerned about all the drugs.
X


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

I was quite worried about the drugs too but actually it has felt okay. I had been on metformin and clomid for so long with really bad side effects. I actually haven't felt the effects of the injections much apart from a small amount of bloating and sore boobs - which is so minor compared to my clomid and metformin stuff! Even the injections feel like less hassle because its only once a day. Knowing that it's pretty short term helps too!


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi chestnut, thank you for that! I was on clomid and found the side effects horrible. 
My main problem is body temperature! 
X


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah I had crazy hot flushes on clomid and so could never sleep. It was horrible. I had another scan this morning and I've to go back on Saturday for another. Dr said though that it looks like my egg collection might be arranged for Monday!! Can't believe how fast everything is moving. So distracted in work now. Can't focus!


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeh I definitely agree it's quite nice to try and relax for a few weeks knowing that we have a date to start  

Aww brilliant news Pearla, only next month and hopefully your BFP journey starts  so exciting knowing that it's literally around the corner , fingers crossed all goes good for you  

Aww chestnut that is brilliant news  yayyy, will definitely be keeping you all in my prayers , hope egg collection goes ahead on Monday for you and all goes well  Wow you must feel so excited , you and DH should try and get some rest , fingers crossed you have an amazing 9months ahead of you soon 

Have to say feeling a bit better these last few days. It's nice to have other things keeping me occupied even though my friends are all popping out babies literally these last few weeks and more to come . But keeping optimistic that my time will be soon  

Baby dust for us all , keeping you all in my prayers (strong believer , it helps keep me same lol)


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Chestnut, Hope egg collection goes well and goes ahead Monday. I have decided to take 10 days off from egg collection as I stand up all day and work with chemicals and it is a stressful busy job. Hope you have some good news soon!!

Lets go.... thank you for your lovely message... I so hope it works, I cannot even imagine being pregnant, this has been such a long journey.
How are you getting on ? x


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi letsgobaby, just wanted to say that you seem to be through the worst of it and now the idea things are moving along is giving you hope and energy which is great! I found the worst bit was the months leading up to treatment before I knew when it was actually gonna happen. When I found out the date it was all systems go. Everyone thinks that the actual treatment will be the hardest bit but it so isnt cos you're so focused and you just do it. It's those months before you know what's happening and when that are the hardest. You said you wanted some positive stories to help. Well I was told we'd have a less than 15% chance of is Icsi working due to low amh and immunity issues on both sides but despite this and only getting 2 eggs I'm pregnant against all the odds. I so wish you the very best. Don't be scared cos you've do e the hardest bit now!


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Tone that is fab news and great to hear when you are about to start the journey!
X


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Tone , really massive appreciation for your kind words to me.  You do my know how much  they have helped me , ecspecialy  today when all I seem to be doing is crying . So happy for my Friend and the birth of her baby today but it hits hard lol. And then I came on to this and see your lovely message , you really have encouraged me and my thoughts . Focusing on this BFP now , it has to be mine and DH turn.    

That's amazing amazing  news for you ,I'm so happy for you  :*  wow you really showed the doctors . You should  be so proud of yourself , our bodies can be our best friends and surprise is so unexpectingly  . Well done you , and massive massive congratulations , I hope you have a healthy and safe 9months  Keep us updated 

How are the rest of you girls getting on ?? BFP is nearly here for us all hopefully ,  Hope you are all keeping good and had a nice weekend ,  

Any updates with anyone's progress  

Baby dust and hope and prayers for us all . thank goodness for this forum , we are not alone girls , hopefully closer than what we think to some amazing well deserved news for us all. (Sorry to ramble on , having a wee glass of wine , for my sanity lol)


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi let's go! Sorry to hear you're having an emotional day! I feel on the verge of crying! Feeling very hormonal! I too was really upset a couple of weekend ago when our friends had their baby! It's funny as we do not see them a lot but it is the one that hit me hardest when I found out they were expecting too.
Anyway I hope you're ok and I understand how you feel! It will be us soon though x


----------



## Tone (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi ladies, glad I could be of help  
Re the friends having babies, I remember last year an ex friend of mine ( ex as she was really insensitive throughout our infertility journey despite having gone through Ivf herself to get pregnant ) had a baby and I completely lost it when they sent the announcement round via text. Am totally ashamed to say I necked a half bottle of limoncello (was the only alcohol we had in the house lol) and wallowed in self pity for the afternoon. Really unlike me, don't really drink apart from wine with meals out but it was a very dark time for me and I just lost it. Infertility screws with ur head unfortunately and sometimes I even feel traumatised by it still now that I'm pregnant. Never forget how bloody strong you are for getting through this [email protected] you so will get there in the end and I'll be sure to follow your progress on this site! Hope you have a good week     Xxxx


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey. Wee update from me - Had a scan on Saturday morning and we're going for egg collection on Tuesday morning. Crazy! I've to stay up to midnight tonight to take my trigger shot. The only bad thing was that they were concerned that my uterus lining was too thin for transfer so they've put me on oestrogen tablets x3 a day too. Felt a bit down about that because I've grown to hate tablets after clomid and metformin and have been happy to just be doing the injections. Oh well. I have been quite hormonal the last couple of days - mostly angry/irritable and sometimes emotional. I hate feeling angry because it doesn't feel like me at all. Looking forward to Tuesday though. Will keep you updated.x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello tone I completely understand that and have had a very similar thing happen with a do called friend!
This is a hard time! Bet you are so happy to have been successful! X

Chestnut good luck with your egg collection tomorrow x


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

hi all
I'm new to all this got pregnant 10 years ago which resulted in miscarriage. Nothing has worked since and has been put down to unexplained.
First appointment with clinic is on Thursday. What to expect I dunno.
I'm just starting to deal with all this as I put to the back of my mind it's now a reality and I'm absolutely petrified,nervous,scared and just very negative I can't seem to shake myself.
So glad to read experiences and knowing I'm not just the only one.
I'm a army wife a nod hundreds of miles from family all I have are wives who have one baby after another and I'm just not welcomed or acknowledged no matter how hard I've tried. This is very lonely.
But HI again to my new support network and hope we can all help each other as it goes along
X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi twisie, welcome! Ah that is sad you don't feel included with all the other wives! 
Do you know when you will be starting your treatment? X


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Perla said:


> Hi twisie, welcome! Ah that is sad you don't feel included with all the other wives!
> Do you know when you will be starting your treatment? X


Hi Perla
It's a very difficult life and all they do is complain and winge about there children and that they have no fun in there lives grrrrr very frustrating.

Well our first appointment at the clinic is Thursday so find out everything and dates then I presume 
X


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

That's rubbish twisie. That must feel so isolating. Sometimes I feel like that in my group of friends. It's hard not to feel like you don't have a place. Hope first appointment goes well. Keep us updated x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi twisie,
That's good I hope your appt goes well.
Yes people do not realise how lucky they are at all!!


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you chestnut and Perla.
I'm sure I will be back Thursday with news and plenty of questions  
X


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi girls. Had my egg collection this morning. All went well and I didn't feel a thing! Think they were laughing because I responded so quickly to the sedation. They got 14 eggs!! Yey! I had to stay there while they send bloods off and waited for the results to make sure I wasn't at risk of over stimulating but all looks good. The plan is to go ahead with transfer later this week. Slightly in shock with how fast it's all moving. Feel quite sore now but nothing major. Just like bad cramps and a bit stiff and things. Hoping everything continues to go to plan! I will hear tomorrow if any have fertilised


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Yay chestnut that's brilliant now for the next step  
Glad went all smooth for you makes that bit not seem so scary for when it's my turn whenever that may be. I have all crossed for you that tomorrow is good news x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Chestnut. That's fab news! That has made me feel so much less worried about having it as when I had hsg it was agony! 
What was the sedation like? 
Hope you feel ok xx


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Twisie, completely relate to where you are coming from , other people can be so insensitive some times  hits us more especially when we reLise how lucky and blessed they are . But don't worry if will be us soon and we will be the kind of mothers who are constantly telling baby stories lol. Good luck with your appointment on Thursday  


Aww chestnut that is fab  I'm delighted for you . I will be thinking of you for tomorrow an keep you in my prayers , fingers crossed you get amazing news tomorrow  wow it's coming in so fast , it's crazy, really do hope it works out for you and you get your BFP    

Any more word with your appointment Pearla ,  when will you be starting your treatment ? 

Baby dust girls , it's the year of miracles


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi let's go,
Yes I have a scan and bloods on 11th April and start injections on 14th then should have ec at the end of April.
It's coming round quickly now.
The only thing I'm nervous about is ohss and ec being painful. 
Hope you're ok x


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh Pearla that is coming in so quick , I bet your well excited  fingers crossed you have a nice journey to your BFP   

I am awaiting arrival of Af then I was told to ring hospital to let them know, so that I can order my injections and drugs in. Does anyone know how long if took you from day of period to start injections and how long were you taking them for ?? 

Good luck today chestnut , I have a good Feeling about you. 

2014 year of miracles  girls


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi let's go, I know all coming round quickly which is good! 
Keep me posted x


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi everyone. Bad news and good news:

Bad news: I hyperstimulated after the drugs that were given yesterday and was sick all through the night. I went into the clinic this morning and the Dr is worried that I will continue to hyperstimulate if we to continue with treatment this cycle so we have to stop 

Good news: 10 of the eggs they collected yesterday fertilised and they are going to freeze them for us. Yey!

Couldn't help feeling upset this morning but it's definitely for the best. The Dr didn't want to take the risk and neither do we. It's too important to get wrong. 

Perla - the sedation was great. Even though they said it was a twilight thing I was completely out of it within seconds and took a while to come round after. Quite crampy and stiff to move afterwards but bearable. I think I'm probably a bit sorer than most people too because of the hyperstimulation. So ill today! We could end up going for transfer at around the same time now if all works out for me!

Letsgo - I think i started injections on day 3 of my period and took them for 12 days, then egg collection two days after that.


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh chestnut I'm so sorry to hear this for you   shows how much it can change one day to the next. XhugsX


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Chestnut, sorry to hear that! Much be upsetting but at least you have your eggs to freeze.
I am worried I will end up with that as think more likely with polysistic ovaries. 
Hope you feel better soon! Xx


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks both of you. Perla - I was high risk because of polycystic ovaries, young age, high egg count and I suffer from allergies (which is strangely one of the factors for risk). I'm just glad that they were very cautious about it all and monitored me throughout. At least there is a way around it - it will just take a bit longer


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

What's next for you then chestnuts? How does it work as they have you eggs now. So next time will they prepare you and emplant them?
Stay strong x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Chestnut, we sound quite similar, how old are you? What allergies? 
How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Twisie -  yeah they want me to have a normal cycle and they'll monitor it and do egg transfer without having to do the stimulation first so less chance of ohss that time. Good luck with your consultation today!

Perla - still not feeling great. Extremely nauseous but not vomiting anymore and still quite sore. I am actually 28 today! Not a great way to spend my birthday  I have asthma, hayfever, dust/animal allergies etc.


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Ah happy birthday to you!!
I too have hayfever and allergies to pretty much everything! Drives you mad doesn't it! 
Hope you feel much better soon! Xx


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Happy birthday chestnut   
I'm so glad you'll be able to skip that part then so will it be done soon for you not long to wait. Hope you feel better sooner rather than later.
Looks like I'll be starting my journey beginning of May aslong as my bloods come back ok and a scan on day 2 of that cycle in May  a month to wait. 
XxX


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

That's great Twisie. I'm sure you're glad that there is now a plan. I have been so sick the last few days - vomiting, constant nausea, unable to eat/drink, dehydration, swollen belly, no sleep   I've been in the clinic every day for scans and bloods which has been a bit of a hassle but also good that they are keeping a good eye on things. On blood thinner injections and two different anti-sickness tablets which seem to have kicked in from yesterday. Finally keeping fluid down. So drowsy from meds though. Has been the longest week ever!


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh chestnut sounds awful I really feel for you. I hope you start feeling back to 'normal' if you know what I mean. I'm impressed with how closely they are watching you but can imagine you feeling like this and back and forth is a pain.
I'm still trying to get my head around everything  
X


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Everyone, 

sorry haven't been on this in a little while. Have been so, so busy with work and tired all the time.

Belated birthday wishes Chestnut, I hope you are feeling better. bless you going through all this tough time, but it just goes to show how determined you are to get your BFP and your sticky baby   any more word on when you will be going back for your next appointment.

How are the rest of you girls keeping, hope your journey is going as smoothly as we can try and expect lol.Any updates?

Just got news that I will be starting treatment May, I have just ordered my medication. So just a waiting game now.

I am so scared, words can not actually explain. Think I'm afraid to get my hopes up after being constantly being let down.

Can someone give me advice on what happens when I start my medication. How long will I be taking it for before egg retrieval.

Really Hope and believe that this is our year. Don't give up girls.  A friend of mine told me how I should be so grateful for things I have, instead of dwelling on things I don't have. Easier said than done, crying constantly and only really stopped these last 2 days.lol. My period arrived late this month, so I got my hopes up. But none the less I am not giving up.

Sticky baby come to mama please.lol.


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Lets go!! 
Great news! So will you be starting the medication in May? Do you know what it will be? I start injections on 14th April for my first ivf. I have to do them for 2 weeks but some are longer... to give you an idea... I go in on the 11th April for a scan and bloods then start injections on 14th they said egg collection just after 28th then 3 to 5 days before transfer If all has gone well. I know some people have to do the meds for longer though, find it all quite confusing.
Where is it youre having your treatment? 
Do you feel scared? I think I feel the best about it all now that things are moving.
Sorry to hear what your friend said, think people say things to try to make you feel better but actually they say the wrong thing and upset you.
Did you see the book that was being talked about on here? The pusuit to motherhood? I am going to get it. 
Sounds just like what we need. 
Hope we all get there soon x


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Perla 

Yes I'm actually getting so excited but of course anxious at the same time to start my treatment. But I'm afraid to go into it with my hopes built up too much, as I'm afraid if it doesn't work how I would cope with downfall and trying to come back from it. But if I'm going to do it, I'm going to do it right. So I have to believe it is going to happen and BFP is just around the corner,   

I'm, not sure if I'm doing a short protocol of medication, I think I remember the Doctor saying something like that. But I have an appointment next week to discuss taking the medication so will know for sure then 

I'm glad now that things seem to be moving and Hopefully I'm getting somewhere.   Oh no I didn't see that book, I will definitely be looking into that. Thank you for sharing that  

How are you feeling today Perla? Only a  few days and you will be starting your injections. I have my fingers crossed for you, hope it all goes well. Good Luck  

How is everyone else, any updates?? How are you getting on Chestnut?

Baby Dust and strong sticky BFPs for us all


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Lets go, 
Thank you for your message. I have not actually been feeling well for a couple of weeks, I have had really bad headaches. I have my baseline scan on Friday then start injections on Sunday.
I feel the same I want to think positive but dread how I will feel If it does not work especially as e will have to tell people that know. 
So will you start next month? x


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Morning Ladies 

How is everyone? Any updates with your progress?? 

Aw Perla I'm sorry to hear you have not been feeling well, hope you have improved since  How are you getting on with your injections? How did your scan go, hope everything is going good.

Si Had my appointment yesterday, and also received my drugs the day before. So really just waiting for AF to arrive and then call clinic and start my injections. So weird how I'm actually looking forward to see AF for a change.  

So appointment with the nurse yesterday has me feeling so positive and optimistic. Finallly  I will be doing a short protocol, and found out yesterday that I will also be doing an ICSI, Which is initially what I wanted. Nurse was so nice and really has me looking forward to the treatment. Really getting excited now as it feels more real. 

On the downside though, I came home from the appointment and googled ICSI success stories, that put a  bit of a downer on it. As for so many of the stories I read it didn't work first time, But I'm still clinging on that it will hopefully work for me.  

DH is getting very excited but nervous also, but fingers crossed and consistent praying that I will have a successful cycle and a sticky healthy baby  

Hope we all have our success stories soon, we deserve them  

Also as it is week of Easter, a friend so wittingly enlightened me. That it is the week ' of New Life'. Come on sticky baby(s). Please come to us all very soon.


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi let's go, thank you for your message! Good to hear you will be starting! What are the reasons for having that rather tan ivf? I feel better today thanks! Day 5 of injections! Working this weekend which is annoying. 
How are you feeling about it all? Xx


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

If I'm correct I think I'll be having it alongside IVF. As DH had slightly low count but above average motility. My Doctor is so so nice, and seems to be giving e extra assistance and help. I'm so excited, as I finally feel like I will be starting soon. Fingers crossed , Hopefully BPF soon.   All we can do is hope, pray and stay calm. (well try)

Glad to hear you are feeling better. How are you finding the injections, are you doing them yourself, or someone else helping you. How long will you be doing injections for? 

Best of Luck for you, cant believe its so soon, really hope you get good news soon. Thinking of you and lots of Baby Dust  

Its so hard with work and doing IVF. So once I start, I think I might take a much needed break from it all. Try and keep myself calm and rested at home. Plus with my sister over it will be nice to let my hair down and relax.


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Lets go... 
So when will you start? You sound very positive which is good. I am finding the injections ok actually thank you, My husband did the first one then have done them myself since and been ok. They do make you bruise and can sting a little but really not too bad. Do you know what drugs you will have? Where is it you are having your treatment?
Where is your sister over from ? 
I work 4 days a week and am having 10 days off from just before my estimated ec date... I hope this is enough. I feel like I need some time off. 
I am on a short protocol so only injecting for about 2 weeks x


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Perla 

I will be starting day 2 or 3 of my AF. So just waiting for AF to arrive which I think is due this day next week,but the one month that I want my AF not to arrive will be this month with it no doubt being late ...my body and it's games   

I'm having treatment at Guys hospital with drugs 'Gonal F' and 'Cetrotide'. Fingers crossed that this treatment is successful and hopefully sticky BFP.

What about you. What drugs are you on?? Glad your injections are going well, quite anxious to do mine, but I think it's a small price to pay and hoping it pays off 

You must be a week through your injections now, must feel so surreal being this far into your treatment already. Good luck hunny, I hope your scans are going well.

I think the time you have off work should be enough, nice to have a few days off and just relax. I'm looking forward to having mine off and hopefully convince  my body it's time to get pregnant.    x

How is everyone else ,?? Any updates  X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello Let's go, nice to hear from you! 
Hope af comes on time! We are on the same drugs actually! Today is day 8 of gonal f. Finding injections ok now.
Had a scan this morning. All ok have quite a lot of big follicles.
X


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi everyone  

How is it going Perla, how are you ?thats brilliant news with your follicles    any updates ? Have you started your cet injections yet?

Today was my first day if injections.  ,can't believe in here already , started off with such a stressfull day though ,  but still head up and hopefuly on my way to a sticky BFP  

Hope everyone is good


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi let's go! I started the certitude last Wednesday! Did my trigger Saturday night and had egg collection today.
How are you getting on? X


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow that's great news  it has came in so quick for you  hope it all works out for you and you are successful   

How are you feeling since EC? How did the procedure go ? Make sure and rest your feet up and take it easy   Bless you on your tww, what are you planning for your tww? 

I'm feeling good, feeling every emotion .lol. But hoping if will be worth it


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi let's go, 
Yes think I injected for 2 weeks so not bad really I actually found all of that ok. 
Ec was not great if I am honest think I put it on an earlier post but wen the put the canulla in my hand I passed out! Was sweating and very white, they were lovely while having collection but it was painful I was sedated but it didn't seem to do anything. 
After when they took the canulla out I threw up. I feel ok now though I am not dore and havnt bled just my hand that is sore. 
Where are you upto? Xx


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi girls,

Haven't been on in a while. It was exciting reading your posts there and seeing that things are moving on for u guys. Perla I'm sorry EC was painful! Did they get many eggs? I was on clomid this month to try and induce regular cycle and thicken lining. Unfortunately it didn't work and I'm now having to take injections to do down regulation where they basically shut your body down into menopause and then build it back up. Have been feeling a bit down cos everything seemed to be moving and then it all just came to a halt. Hoping this new protocol actually works and lining thickens. It's going to be another month until potential transfer  Back to the waiting game. This whole thing really is an emotional rollercoaster!


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi chestnut,
Sorry to hear that! I had 2 months on the pill as mine.
Ec was awful it was mainly the cannula it made me so ill! Then the sedation did nothing which I though was weird!! 
They got 6 eggs, 5 fertilised then this morning all still ok one is very good others hopefully will improve! 
Et will be tomorrow pm or Saturday depending how they are when they look tomorrow.
Where are you having your treatment? Xx


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh my word that's so exciting! Can't believe it's all go for you. Did u say before that they are transferring 1 embryo? Feel like I'm ages away from ET and it's depressing me because it was supposed to happen nearly a month ago. It's so hard to know the embryos are sitting there waiting and there is nothing I can do. 

I'm at Origin Fertility Clinic. Where are you getting treatment? It's weird that the sedation didn't work for you. I was seriously completely knocked out within seconds. It took ages to wake me up. My husband was freaking out!


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi again, was that just sedation? It's weird none of us that went in and came out were knocked out and I don't understand why! I actually want to ask if it's not the same nurse from ec.
Yes just one back in! Ah I feel for you, at least you know you have them waiting though! 
I am at Bourn hall in Colchester, essex.
Where is your clinic? X


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah it was just supposed to be mild sedation but I think I was overly responsive compared to most people. I was told before it though that I wouldn't remember any of it. It's in Belfast. You worried about your two week wait? I seriously cannot cope with the waiting parts!


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi everyone , welcome back Chestnut    So sorry to head that your Et has been put back longer , but everything happens for a reason and your clinic seem to very cautious so fingers crossed they get you a successful et month    The waiting game is the worse part though. 

Hi Perla, so excited for you for your potential Et very soon  That's great news , it's all moving so fast for you . So sorry to hear EC wasn't the best experience , it's nice to hear realistic real stories so that I can prepare myself . That's really weird that you found the sedation not the best . How did you feel after the ET, would you able to do anything it did you feel battered . Fingers and toes both crossed that you have a successful BFP very soon also    5 eggs fertilised is amazing , well done you . Let us know how you get on and make sure and keep well rested  

I've now completed day 3 of my gonal F injections , only symptoms I feel are mild headaches , extra tired and my stomach seems to go hard after taking them . But all a small price to pay. I have my blood test in a few days and will then be starting my 2nd injection (centrocide) I wonder how long I will be taking these injection overall for . Weirdly I look forward taking my injection as I think it makes me feel in control and that I'm doing something .  good luck everyone and baby dust to us all. X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi chestnut, yes 2ww worries me as I guess you want to go everything right. It just feels like you have no control x

Letsgobaby, yes ec was not great I also had a bad hsg too where nothing was given! I'm after ec I was tired but not too sore! It was on Monday and I now feel fine!
So yes waiting for the call to tell us if et is today at 2 pm or if they can get to blasto it will be Saturday. 
I found the gonal f made me tired and I had headaches at first and then all that went! I also then introduced cetrocide for 4 days, it looks hard to mix but is fine just make sure you flick the air bubbles out. I didn't one time and had a little lump after! Also that one stings and can go red but it goes after 20 mins or so! 
Are you doing them in your leg or stomach? X


----------



## bumpinprogress1978 (Apr 22, 2014)

Good luck to you all.

I'm currently at the very start, off to the doctors tomorrow to get him to put the referral in for the NHS funding.  Have lost a lot of weight to get to this point too.

My only thought after reading things about the 2 week wait is that I'm starting to make a list of nice things to do during the wait while I can think of them.  Just a way of getting the waiting to be less arduous and more happy.  Silly things like a picnic out, dog walking, going to local karaoke (haven't been for a while), trip to cinema, board games with my family.  May be worth you thinking about make a nice list of things to do too while youa re waiting?

Good luck! x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Bump wanted that sounds like a great idea xx


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Good luck bumpwanted  (love the username btw) I'm sure you will be fine and will be starting your treatment in next to no time , the waiting part is probably the most difficult part and the list of things to keep you occupied sound like a amazing idea     I think for my tww, I will be lazing at home in my pyjamas catching up on all my tv, it's been a whole especial as I work so much . 

Hi perla. Good luck with your finding out today , I can imagine you experiencing all kind of emotions right now . It's amazing how far you have came and how quick at that . I do find the time has went extremely quick , wasn't that long ago I felt my treatment would be ages away, and here I am on day 4 of gonal f. Blood test tomorrow and then I think I will be starting the centrocide. I think I will be injecting onto my stomach , my nurse told me that one side will be getting injected with the gonal f and the other side cetrocide .

I will be considering an ice bag before I start those injections , I've heard a few people on here say they are quite sore and stingy . All a small price to pay for potentially fingers ,toes crossed for hopefully a healthy successful BFP . 

I'm feeling quite nauseous today from injections and mild headaches . Sorry for tmi but did you notice cm, is this normal or should I ring my doctors ?? Also how did you feel after taking the cetrocide , any side affects ??

Keep us updated everyone and again goodluck Perla


----------



## bumpinprogress1978 (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks.  I am an eternal worrier and worry less when I'm occupied and busy.

Hope I don't have long to wait now before we get going.


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi let's go! Juicy have had the same drugs as me! I always did my stomach! I alternated sides!  X


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi all  
Sorry not been on ha my head up my &£?; trying to get my head round things.
Hope all you are well and are plodding on. I hope you get there sooner rather than later chestnut  . Well I've started had my first injection today. I just couldn't bring myself to do it to myself so hubby had to. Omg he loved it. X


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Morning everyone   how is everyone ?

Any updates Perla   

Welcome back Twisie, how are you finding your injections ??

I've just started my day 1 of Cetrocide today , I done it myself and have to admit it really wasn't that bad . I injected myself really slowly into my stomach , I did feel a little bit of a sting and itchiness after , but it definitely hasn't scared me off. I wonder how many days I will be doing this injection for , how many days did you do Perla before your EC?

Starting to get really excited and anxious , how amazing is it that we are dong our treatment right now and potentially (fingers crossed) on our way to a healthy BFP    I really hope so . Baby dust to us all.


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi let's go! No I didn't find that too bad actually just the sting and then itchy rash! 
I did it for 4 days and then my trigger.
I am ok! I feel so swelled still it hurts to sit down and turn over in bed! Also quite constipated which I know is tmi but that hurts too! Just bought some natural tablets for it which I hope are ok to take!? Xx


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeh totally agree , the sting and itchiness got me aswel, other than that small price to pay(no intention of irony lol)     

Aww look after yourself and take it easy , you deserve the rest now and need it  Yeh I heard the symptom with constipation, be  careful though taking stuff , would you not try wetabix or branflakes, those personally are like laxatives for me plus at least you won't stress with taking stuff.  Plus my sister said prunes are another excellent high in fibre food   have my fingers crossed for you hun  

Just took my day 6 gonal f, this one scratched a little and left a small bit of blood , other than that all is good with me . Scan and blood test tomorrow    Hope everything is going smoothly inside me   

Where is the time going ?? X


----------



## Ellers (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi,
Glad things are moving along for you on the treatment front. Take care of you. 
I have had my AMH bloods done last week so I guess thats a step in the right direction. Get the results mid-may.


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Morning all 

Well I think we are all doing brill everything is crossed for us all. Some foreplay this is hey girls ha ha 
Well I'm on day 4 of injections and still not doing it myself think my hubs loves it so he can carry on he stabs me then I turn over and back to sleep ha. Day 2 was a nightmare really hurt  hit hubs which scratched needle across my skin lol war wounds but we have now mastered it .
I'm glad day one was the first of the month makes bit easier for me I'm back on tues for scan and start next jab. 
These days are passing well.
Hope all is well Perla x


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Morning girls , how is everyone  

So today is my day 8 of gonal f and day 3 of cetrocide. Thankfully it's going ok so far , so blood tests came back fine. Follicles are between 12-16 size at the moment , so back into tomorrow for more blood tests and another Scan. Fingers crossed I hope I have my EC this week .   

How is everyone else getting on ??

Hope your keeping good Perla 

Baby dust and Strength to us all. Come on Sticky BFPs.


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello let's go! Nice to hear from you. Have you got some time off  after ec? I had mine last Monday and am still sore!
Had my transfer in Thursday! I so hope it has worked! How are you feeling on the drugs? Cetrocide stings doesn't it?! Xx

Twisie hello!! 
Sounds like you're doing well! My husband did my first injection and then I did them after that which I found easier! 
As said before had ec on Monday. Just the dreaded 2ww now! Just so hard not knowing! Kind of doing my head in! 
Any idea when your ec will be? Xx


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi there hope your both well  so I'm slightly behind you both so I'll be possibly asking questions if I get confused which isn't hard really. Cetrocide stings? Something to look forward to then ha. I'm day 6 tomorrow so scan,bloods and start cetrocide EC they have said 12th-14th I'm glad the days match the dates bit easier. I'm not sure what to do about work with EC. Oh Perla I bet ya heads mashed with waiting I have everything crossed for you  spreading baby dust everywhere over everybody. Hope EC is soon for you let's go I bet ya can't wait for the next step.
X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Twisie, cetrocide stings but isn't too bad you only do that for a few days! I would advice you to take a week min off from ec so it includes recovering and the transfer. 
Xx


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Ah ok Perla thank you couldn't decide what to do and didn't want to spring it on my boss last minute but if I did it would be tough anyway lol. Well DH is getting excited to give me more injections and smiled when I said it stings little **** he is ha.
X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi twisie! Ah cruel! Have you injected at all yourself? Xx


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

He loves the dominant feeling I think ha ha I'll let him for a change. I tried the first day but just couldn't do it not that needles bother me. I'm quite happy for him carry on doing it feels like he's more a part of it otherwise I'd be getting up alone and doing it so all is good.
X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Ah good! Keep me updated xx


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey everyone  

Hope your all doing well , Twisie your DH sounds like he's having fun doing the injections ,  hope your finding them ok. The sting in the cetrocide is a wee nipper but hey it's only for a few days   thankfully    my stomach is quite tender now to be honest from all the injections , really hope it pays off   

Perla hope your good, your nearly a week into your TWW already   well done you , hoping and praying for you    How are you feeling ?? 

I've came back from my scan and blood test today , I have serveral follicles which are ready now and some not as quite fully grown . Is there any way I could get these other follicles to catch up do any of you know ?? 

The nurse thinks they might give me another day for more blood tests and they could  be taking me in for my EC on maybe Thursday or Friday  eeeekkk , how quick has this came in     really really hope everything goes smoothly and successfully   

very emotional today , had a  argument with DH right after I found out about my EC, think it's because I feel like I'm feeling every emotion possible right now . Will be taking time off work from today , don't think there is any point me going back in now , just hope there ok with me taking time  off   plus feeling extremely extremely tired as of recent .none the less this is my priority   

Hope your all keeping good girls , let's get our sticky BFP soon     X


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

EC booked for Thursday       both excited and nervous , can't believe it. Please please work successfully     X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello lovely let's go!! 
That's great news!! Good luck for thursday! Yes the cetrocide does sting but not for long!
As for your follicles they have me a increased dose of gonal f for my last one! Think that was to give then a boost!
I am a week down yes and actually feeling a bit better today!
Not in much pain now and not thinking too much about it all x


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Howdy  
Well my follicles are a little smaller for Day 6 than they would have liked but it's apparently because my cycle is upto 33 days awaiting phone call on when they want me next. Looking at Thursday or fri. Had my first cetrocide and wasn't to bad didn't sting so I'm hoping it stays that way.
Just had a call mid type so I'm back in tomorrow morning oh dear work is gonna love me ha sod em. Can't be helped.
Yup let's go DH is enjoying it but more so because he has more of a part to play and I need him to do it. Hope your little end catch up and EC is soon. Time is flying isn't it.
I've been feeling really good but today I'm like major tired all of a sudden. Our poor DH have so much to put upto but what can we do so much emotion and naturally we take it out on the closest to us.
Yay PErla another day down for you  
Yay let's go seen EC update mid type www how exciting wishing you all the luck in the world.

Here's to us   X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi twisie! Don't worry I am sure they will grow quickly!! 
I am glad a week is down! 
I have period pains which makes me worry but not sure if it is just where the embryo is trying to implant x


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Have they said that you can get pains Perla and what to expect. Well I have everything crossed for you. Like you say hopefully it's burrowing in for the long haul  
X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

To be honest I was in a daze when they gave the low down!! Oops! But yes I think so! Just makes you worry! Please let me be pregnant xx


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

I understand fully your listening but not absorbing the info which is acceptable with the process so much to get heads around. Stay positive hunny all is crossed for a BFP for you
X


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi ladies  
Hope your both well. Another day down Perla hope the pains have eased  
I've been back again for all of 10 mins just for them to see we where injecting correctly? Hmmm thank god we where which I was confident with anyway but grrr all that way.
Well I'm back in again tomorrow so will see how the follicles are doing
X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi lets go baby, Good luck with your EC tomorrow.

Twisie thats funny going in I guess its best to check though. I think the further through the 2ww the better you feel.  
Still have AF pains but think and hope its just implantation pains and maybe from the lovely progesterone gel x


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

All is crossed for you glad to hear getting better as goes along. how is the suppository stuff n shove this here and there?
X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

What do you mean by the 2nd bit? I am confused x


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Sorry I do easily confuse people  With the way I try to explain.
I mean the pessary stuff can't remember the names the vaginal stuff and is there a rectal voltarol or something? Can't find paperwork to explain fully sorry.
X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Ah I am on the crinone gel, I do it at night, doesnt bother me too much really just bit gunky. Have been on so many drugs the only thing is I am constipated sorry tmi and also sooooooo bloated


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Ah ok well I'll soon find out when I see the names of stuff. At night can live with then. So with the constipation are you allowed to take anything at all?


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

I have taken some fybogel as people have said that's ok but it has not done anything!! X


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh no well hopefully you start going soon x


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks ladies   feeling very nervous ,will let you all know how I get on later . 
Fingers crossed for us all   X


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Good luck let's go. Thinking of you x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Let's of baby


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Oops go x


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi ladies

Thinking of you let's go   

Another day down Perla  


Well I'm feeling deflated my follicles are still very small. Just waiting on phone call on wether to up dose or not and when back in.
X


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi everyone , hope your all well  

Yes Perla another day down ,  hopefully a day closet to a BFP    

Twisie try not to worry with your follicles , it's amazing what a day can do to them little guys. Try and make sure you drink plenty of water . 

So I have had my EC, and they collected my eggs , so fingers crossed I may have my egg transfer on Sunday or Tuesday . Please please let them fertilise successfully and I get a sticky BFP, fingers crossed for us all    

EC went smoothly thankfully , was sedated and didn't feel a thing . Before I knew it I was out , and being woken up by my nurse ,A very quick procedure . I drove home much to my DH peristance but I felt ok to do so, I'm not in eating a nice big lunch . Had to fast after 12 last night so making up for it now   

How is everyone feeling ?? X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Lets go.... welldone fo your EC. Did you get many? So glad you were out for it and feel ok now, I had a crap experience.
Yes another day down. This has been so difficult. I have lots of tests now from Boots that are precise x


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Perla, they retrieved 19 eggs from me , lets hope at least one of them is successful and hopefully gets me my BFP  

Aw that's amazing how quick if has came in , what date do you test ?? Have you been experiencing any weird symptoms as such ??

What are you taking for your progesterone tableau , the gel or tablet ??

Fingers and prayers for you Perla ,  

X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi lets go, 
I should think you will as you have lots to chose from. Make sure you rest lots now. 
After my transfer I had an injection for my lining that I have not heard anyone else have I also have tablets called progynova to help the lining I have been on crinone gel. 
Will they be calling you each day with how your embryos are doing? xxx


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

I really hope so     I'm so shocked with how many eggs they were able to collect , hope they are of good quality  

I was told I will be getting a phone call tomorrow to tell me how they got in , nerves are kicking in again , they don't really ease do they  

Yeh I will be taking plenty of rest , will be taking a week or more off after my ET, will be doing light walks with my ear phones in , anything to help and try and keep me calm and get healthy fresh air into my lungs lol.  

How are you feeling about retuning to work tomorrow ??
Oh that's Great what they can give to help our bodies to function  and work successfully , how are you feeling taking them??  X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi let's go I am sure they will do just fine!! Let is know!
I feel ok taking all the bits just as long as it helps I guess! Good you are taking some time off! I wish I was not going back now but I am full up with clients! Xx


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Yay let's go brilliant to hear all smoothly now for tomorrow and you have some really eager ones which are fertilised   That's a good number.
I bet your dying to do tests Perla I'm not sure I could wait till actual date all is crossed for BFP  

I've just had a call back and it's back in tomorrow and have also just had to have a big dose so all crossed they grow like mad for me
X


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi everyone how are you all getting on?? 

Perla your getting closer and closer , when do you test??   Fingers crossed BFP 

Twisie how did you get on with your follicles , have you seen an improvement in their growing , I hope it's all going well for you ,? Any ideas when your EC will be ??  

Ok so I'm driving myself crazy right now    I'm in bed next to my DH and feel oh so guilty as we went out tonight (well last night ) with some friends , so originally I planned on having 1 or 2 drinks but that quickly turned into 7,8 or 9  then I had a smoke of a cigarette which I never do   so here I am stressing mused out thinking I have decreased my chances of A BFP, my ET is booked for Tuesday , I'm still praying and hoping for a BFP of course   But what do you all think ?? Is there any way I can get this toxins out of my body , will acupuncture help ?? I'm so stressed and panicky now     Please let me me get a healthy BFP soon   X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi twisie! Hope they do grow like mad for you! My text day is next Wednesday but think I will test on Monday! Please keep your fingers crossed for me x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello let's go! Ah do not worry it has probably helped de stress you!! Stop worrying! 
My friend has had a number of cycles of ivf and the one it worked is actually where she drank and smoked! I know that sounds awful but she says she was more relaxed!! So my test date is Wednesday but doing on Monday! I want to be positive but I don't feel like it has worked! Xx


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi ladies
Everything Is tightly crossed for you  Perla  Can't wait for news try to stay positive.
Hey let's go don't feel so guilty it's easily done . Just drink plenty of weather and eat drink as healthy as poss not like it's day before transfer try to be calm.
It ain't going so well for me they where going to end it yesterday as still not really grown that much I was so upset. Then got phone call to take big dose again ( apparently it's the ****ing dose I should have been on for the past 8 days, which is 10x what I have been having)  sorry for swearing. I'm livid and can't believe I can lose a cycle/chance because of there incompetence . Well I'm back in this morning so please  please please   Hope there is some really good improvement but I'm I'm so much doubt. 
  
X


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Ha my swear word came up as loving lol can't even do that right x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Twisie! How do you drink the weather? Just hope it rains!?  
Sorry to hear about your clinic making that mistake I have had a few things now too! 
I guess it's hard to be positive when you don't feel many symptoms!!
X


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Haha Perla , I'll be clinging onto your friends story who got her BFP and done the same thing as myself  , fingers tightly crossed  

Aww I have everything crossed for you Perla , really really hope you get your BFP soon, will definitely be praying for you   Try to keep somewhat sane until  then   

Aw Twisie , you really are going through it , it is so annoying when you prepare yourself mentally for the treatment but find difficult little hurdles on the way, this is so unfair for both you and your DH when it was the clinics wrong doing with the dose . I have everything crossed for you that there will be a massive improvement with your follicles today   Try and keep positive and don't lose hope , fingers crossed your treatment will not be canceled .


What's meant to me will be and not pass us by  

By the way , I'm not sure if you are into praying of not, I personally am strongly . There is a saing Called Saint Expedite , give him a google search , apparently you ask for a request and he will answer it. Twisie give it a try ,   

We will get our BFP soon girls , we need to be positive and optimistic


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Howdy
Can tell I'm losing the plot. Drink water mind you the weather is rather wet today.
So the update is they are at 12mm but need to be 17mm got bout 5/6 days max. Because of all the cock ups I only have 3 eggs as contenders but about 15 duds because no dose strong enough to stimulate.
If it the little bit of hope disappears I'm really hoping they will do another cycle as they have cocked up but not sure at mo. I'm back in on Monday now so please please please major improvement by Monday. Day off from travelling tomorrow so it's gonna be a chilled out day.
If I'm honest let's go I've lost all faith In anything as we are forever surrounded by bad luck and disasters this has been 12 years of nothing but problems and crisis after crisis nothing goes smoothly. Everything in life is just against us. I'm trying to be positive but keep getting knocked I hope this all proves me wrong and it's a happy ending.
But I'm feeling positive for both of you and BFP can't wait for your results.
X


----------



## Letsgobabyxox (Feb 26, 2014)

Morning everyone , how are you all getting on ??

Twisie I hope your follicles are coming in nicely, and grow to where they are supposed to .  

Perla, I've seen some of your recent updates on another chat , please don't  give up , your officaly test day is Wednesday , I really really hope it becomes a BFP for you   I've read so many stories where this has happened , so keeping you in my prayers   Hope your ok  

I understand completely Twisie how you feel about losing hope . Believe me I've been down in the dumps where I've constantly prayer and prayed , hoping fr the best month after month . With getting all the pregnancy symptoms one could expect and they were not in my head , with days and days off late period , and of course getting my hopes up . But I think it's our faith that gets tested but trying to find out peace with faith again is what will help us . I feel so petrified and nervous with this whole treatment that I'm undertaking and think to be honest praying is keeping me calm , as I'm placing my trust in my faith that I will get my BFP   Plus girls please please google saint Expedite, have full confidence in him that you will receive yor answer to your petition   This is all down to my mother and grandmother , they have been constantly in my head with this . 

Sorry to sound the preacher , think I'm starting to feel the nerves and very anxious for my Egg transfer tommorow


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Let's go baby... Hope your transfer is special and goes well! 
Yes I have tested which I know if silly but there is not even a faint positive line and I feel so period like! 
I would be over the moon if it changed though xx


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi
Oh perla  try stay positive test day is officially tomorrow I hope your ok been thinking bout you for day  
Hope your transfer is smooth lets go and now for your 2ww hope goes quickly   
I'm back tomorrow my follicles are still small but will see tomorrow if they've grown a bit then we have until Friday they reckon so it's make or break. Please please grow 
X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Twisie how are you? 
I am ok, my test day is actually Thursday, I had it wrong. I dont know what to think I just hope the BFN changes to a BFP at least there is a small amount of hope x


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey Perla well you still have couple days for BFP days then don't worry I've got everything crossed for you.
I'm extremely down and waiting on a miracle will just see what is said tomorrow. I just feel so cheated having wasted 9 days on the wrong dose I still can't believe it now we are just clinging to the tiniest bit of hope.
X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Twisie sorry I did not see that you were on the wrong dose, what happened there? Yes i will


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Well I should have been on 10x more than what I actually was. So it's all down to a stupid nurse and competency we are distraught. We don't know what's gonna happen but just clinging on. 
Question did you have pain in ovary area. I have some pain and discomfort today. Does it mean they're growing? I'm wishing on anything at the mo x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello twisie, Yes I had ovary pain it is just because of the stimulation, they get quite sore and bloated through the ivf. That is so annoying, have you complained? we had a couple of small things like that x


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh good I'm glad to feel some pain then so hopefully growing. Yes there will be major complaints going in we just waiting to see what's going to happen wether we stop the cycle,start another or if there is follicles big enough try to through with it but
I know we only need the one but having a few gets to chose the best. If it was a bookies bet the odds would be crap  
X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

That must be so annoying! Have the clinic really apologised? Xx


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

No not really x


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

It's all gone quiet.
How are you Perla and let's go hope your both ok
X


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello afraid it was a bfn this morning. No period yet! X


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh hunny but hey no period is still a good thing all crossed it's still a possibility x


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi twisie thanks but it has come now! Think the crinone was holding it off x


----------



## Twisie (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm so sorry to see this   xxx


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi everyone. Haven't been on in a while as I've been pretty down. They couldn't get my uterine lining to thicken so embryo transfer kept being delayed. It looks like things are working now though and ET will be sometime in the next few days.

I feel sad reading this thread. I'm so sorry to hear that things didn't work out Perla. Thinking of you 

Have you had news yet Letsgobaby? What's happening with you Twisie?


----------



## Perla (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Chestnut, How are you ? Sorry I have not looked on here for ages xx


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hiya,

I'm doing okay. How r u? What's the next step for u? I am 11dp5dt and starting to go insane. My clinic said not to test until 13dpt and by husband is adamant we don't test before that. Dreading the possible bad news to be honest


----------



## SallyCox (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey,
Sorry I don't know if I should be posting on this forum, 
My Husband and I just had our first ivf appointment, after sending away all of the paper work I feel so confused and lost.

As we are only 23 we don't know anyone else going through ivf and its just really overwhelming at the moment and I don't want to get my hopes up to soon if that makes sense haha


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi girls. Don't know if anyone is still reading this thread but I wanted to give you a wee update. Took hpt this morning at 13dp5dt and got a BFP! Can't believe it. Finding it difficult to actually accept and process. Felt like I needed to tell you girls because we're not telling anyone else yet. This will maybe make it feel more real  

Hi sallycox. I remember feeling that way. It was hard to accept that we'd actually reached that point. Feel free to ask any questions


----------



## SallyCox (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey Chestnut5. Congratulations on you BFP!!  so happy for you!
how many rounds have you had previous to your bfp? (if you don't mind my asking!) 
are there any foods you should/ shouldn't eat while going through treatment? 
anything you (or anyone) found that helped with the anxiety of it all?


----------



## Chestnut5 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks. I've been so ill from 4.5 weeks which is a good sign but has been pretty hard to cope with. 

I got my bfp on my first round - although I got ohss after collection so embryos were frozen for a couple of months while I recovered and then transferred.

Didn't really eat anything in particular. I tried to eat as healthy as possible but it started to stress me out so I was bad every now and then too. I don't drink alcohol or coffee at all but don't know if that made any impact. 

To be honest I didn't pay much attention to the dos and don'ts and tried to keep the attitude that it was out of my hands. I just tried to stay busy and relax as much as possible. What stage are you at now?


----------



## SallyCox (Jun 16, 2014)

I just had an ovarian drilling yesterday (3.7.14) while they were they were there they had a look at my tubes and apparently everything looks clean and clear!  So now just waiting for our police checks (In Victoria in Austraila you have to have police checks and counselling before your aloud to start treatment ) to come back then starting treatment straight away, so fingers crossed within the next three weeks!


----------



## TierraFirma (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey there just thought if chip in on the convo 😁 I struggled for nearly 4 years ttc and unfortunately ivf wasn't an option I had to go icsi which was disheartening, I could only afford one attempt really as it was more complex than originally thought but like a lot of the ladies here I was successful first time and was on cloud nine to deliver my little boy 3 weeks ago, I still look at him and can't believe he is here that there are so many ppl who are unfortunate and they don't get that bfp we all hope for but I say never give up, miracles do happen and I still can't believe I got one. I tried not to do things much different during the procedure than I would do on a normal day, have to try and stay sane the best we can and live in some sort of normality (easier said than done I know) 
I never thought I'd be here now with a miracle in my arms but I am and I believe it can happen for anyone, I went through the taking pills burning sticks and eating certain foods all in hope of making the wee bugger stick, may not have had any effect but made me feel like I was doing all I could and in some way I was having a little teeny tiny bit of control over my body accepting the egg 😑 odd but I found a little comfort there. I used the gcrm and can't praise them enough for what they have given me and my husband

Don't ever give up believing, miracles and luck are real and it can happen to anyone  x


----------

